
Oscar Winner Taika Waititi Criticizes Mac Keyboards - sequoia
https://twitter.com/Variety/status/1226710675554091008
======
butterthebuddha
This was discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22286351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22286351)

and today morning:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22289573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22289573)

